# Skeleton horse



## Yvonne G (Nov 6, 2014)

Has anyone seen this? What a good artist. It looks very real:

http://www.horsenation.com/2014/10/31/the-story-behind-sandy-cramers-skeleton-horse/


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 6, 2014)

Impressive!


----------



## leigti (Nov 6, 2014)

That's pretty cool. Have you seen the sculpture?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 6, 2014)

That's very good too.


----------



## wellington (Nov 6, 2014)

Loving both of them. It is pretty cool the way the horse looks. The driftwood horse, I love drift wood stuff. Would have that in my yard in a heart beat.


----------



## leigti (Nov 6, 2014)

wellington said:


> Loving both of them. It is pretty cool the way the horse looks. The driftwood horse, I love drift wood stuff. Would have that in my yard in a heart beat.


It was originally made out of driftwood, now it is a sculpture. It is on the Whitman College campus in Walla Walla. I would have one in my yard too, if I had enough money


----------



## wellington (Nov 6, 2014)

leigti said:


> It was originally made out of driftwood, now it is a sculpture. It is on the Whitman College campus in Walla Walla. I would have one in my yard too, if I had enough money



Do you mean the pic posted is not actually drift wood and branches? Cause it sure looks like it is, wow, great job.
I agree, if I had the money too


----------



## leigti (Nov 6, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Has anyone seen this? What a good artist. It looks very real:
> 
> http://www.horsenation.com/2014/10/31/the-story-behind-sandy-cramers-skeleton-horse/


Horses are my favorite animals, sorry tortoises  I wish I had artistic talent. I used to be able to draw them, just their heads though. Haven't done it in a long time. I have seen some great horse sculptures.these skeleton horses are very creative.


----------



## leigti (Nov 6, 2014)

wellington said:


> Do you mean the pic posted is not actually drift wood and branches? Cause it sure looks like it is, wow, great job.
> I agree, if I had the money too


The original was made out of driftwood and branches, then they make a mold out of it and make it into a statue. I'm not sure of the process, I'm definitely not an artist.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 6, 2014)

This is what a friend of mine does with driftwood knots…


No paint, just stain. Kinda creeps Karen a little, so he lives in the my work shop.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 6, 2014)

She uses a dremal tool and hand files and sand paper.


----------



## leigti (Nov 6, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> She uses a dremal tool and hand files and sand paper.


That is actually pretty creepy. but it definitely takes talent to do it.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Nov 7, 2014)

I love art in general. So I think it's amazing how creative people are how they make things out from nothing into something. People have talent. On our honeymoon this gentleman made this surfboard right in from of us with a metal scoop type stick & a rock. He did it fairly fast too!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 7, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> She uses a dremal tool and hand files and sand paper.



That's a lot of hard work. The knot is a very hard part of the wood.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 7, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> That's a lot of hard work. The knot is a very hard part of the wood.


I know, right? And what's best, no two are the same. She doesn't make any angry ones, just ones that look related to that goofy fellow.


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 7, 2014)

leigti said:


> That's pretty cool. Have you seen the sculpture?
> View attachment 103231
> View attachment 103232
> View attachment 103233


WOW! ! !

This is so cool.! ! !!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 7, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Has anyone seen this? What a good artist. It looks very real:
> 
> http://www.horsenation.com/2014/10/31/the-story-behind-sandy-cramers-skeleton-horse/


I love the painted horse so much! What a cool Halloween tradition!


----------



## ChloeCrull (Nov 7, 2014)

All of these photos are very interesting! Thanks for sharing


----------



## pam (Nov 7, 2014)

Awesome pictures


----------

